# Is this proof?



## Carina1962 (Apr 4, 2010)

Is this proof or not that excercise can help lower BS levels?  I went for a 3 course lunch today, a few carbs ie some small roast potatoes and a little mash (it was fine dining so portions were small) and my only indulgence was my dessert of sticky toffee pudding (again a small portion) and then i went for a long walk after the meal (approx 3 miles) and when i tested 2 hours post-meal my BS reading was a fantastic 6.1!


----------

